# Butter Lettuce



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 6, 2005)

Is Butter Lettuce ok for rabbits to eat? I haven't found a safe food list that actually specifies this.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a link I found 

http://www.petcarevabeach.com/rabpets.html

and this is the part that mentions butter crunch lettuce which I think is the same as butter lettuce...

Your rabbit should also eat vegetables daily. It isimportant to introduce vegetables one at a time to make sure eachagrees with your rabbit's digestive tract. Approximately, 1 cup ofvegetables per 4 pounds of body weight daily is appropriate forrabbits. Some suggestions include romaine, butter crunch, or red leaflettuce or other veggies including cilantro, parsley, carrot tops,collards, dandelion greens, and kale. Avoid gas-forming vegetables suchas broccoli or cauliflower.

Hope that helps.

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

You know, I saw some really nice butter lettuce the other day and wondered as well.

Is it considered a loose-leaf lettuce? if so I think it'sfine. Go easy to see how they react to it cause lettuce orany veggie can give them the poos 


I should add that since i haven't seen it on a list either way, I don't use it.

I stick with romaine mostly


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 6, 2005)

If you mean loose lead lettuce as in a lettucelike Romaine, then yes. Butter Lettuce looks exactly like Romaine inpackages so I'm guessing that's what loose leaf is.

My mom bought some and left the pieces she didn't use for me to givethe bunnies and I just had to make sure. I couldn't find the answer inmy searches.

Thanks.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, I know it's what it looks like but I never knew what the term "loose leaf" meant. LOL.

Now, the link that wrigley gave us does have butter crunch on it so I assume it's fine.

Bunnies in the wild would eat it.....


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm guessing loose leaf is the stuff that's not tightly packed together (like a head of Iceburg).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, but I heard not to give them boston lettuce and it's that looseleaf? 

Ugh, I get so confused LOL! 

Cilantro! use Cilantro LOL!


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, I've seen rabbits that were fed theproduce thrown into the dumpster at the local supermarket andthey were thriving. That was the sole source of their food.

I think much of it has to do with what their systems are usedto. Iceberg is often contra-indicated because of it lack ofnutritional value and its high water content, which is life threateningto baby rabbits, especially. Many adult rabbits are fed noother lettuce because their owners often know no better.Same-same with carrots.

So feeding it probably wouldn't kill your adult rabbit. Mightgive him the diarrhea and not provide any food value, but could keephim hydrated somewhat, which might be useful in certain instances.

Buck


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> So feeding it probably wouldn't kill your adult rabbit. Mightgive him the diarrhea and not provide any food value, but could keephim hydrated somewhat, which might be useful in certain instances.
> 
> Buck


You know, Buck, I had thought of putting just a nibble in Bo's nightlysalad just because he does seem to have "hard" poos a lot.


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2005)

i give my rabbitsa 3 finger pinch of iceburglettace once every month theythink its a treat other wise theyget their normal green feedpellets and veggies . like withmost everything else moderation is thekey .loose leaf lettuce iscalled such because it doesnt grow intoa compact head , retainsless moisture and is slightlybitter to taste , it basically grows as aper stalk head no uniform heading at all, and its great in saladsfor bunnies and humans .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

but romain is loose leaf? or not? cause it will actually form a cone like shape at the top. 

*lettuce 101* with Gypsy!


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2005)

yes Romaine is a loose leaflettuce lol ( a gardner here) can yatell i grow all myown veggies for thehouse and rabbits its so muchhealthier than the crap i can get atmarket . iceburg boston lettuceas well as cabbages are notconcidered loose leafanything but beet greensdandilions chicory kale and swiss chardare all concidered loose leaf


----------

